# Tank Went Over The Rainbow Bridge



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Last night we said goodbye to our beloved Tank. As many of you know Tank was diagnosed with Wobblers and
Hip Dysplasia when he was just a young puppy. At the time the vet didn't think that he would make it to his second
birthday. But Tank surprised us all when he turned five last year. Over the last two weeks I had noticed changes
in Tank, and I knew that it was time to let him go. Tank was the light of my life! He never fully moved from puppyhood
to adulthood. He was like a big kid. I credit the Gold Bead Implants for controlling his Wobblers and thereby
extenting his life. Also I feel like the Milk Thistle made a big difference. I love and miss him so much.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

A very sad post. 

My sincere condolences....


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Janet I am so, so sorry :frown: it's always so hard to lose a loved one

Thinking of you, RIP Tank


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Janet. I'm so sorry. He was a beautiful boy and I believe he beat the odds in large part because he had such a good mommy. 

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Tank....he was lucky have such a wonderful, loving and devoted family who gave him everything. My deepest condolences and sympathies for your devastating loss. You're in my thoughts :angel:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm really sorry for your loss, rest in peace Tank


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry. He was such a beautiful boy and I know you must be heartbroken to lose him at such a young age. Even though he had medical issues and you had him with you longer than expected it's still never long enough when they are such a huge part of our lives. So many (including myself) on this forum have recently lost our beloved babies so we all know what it feels like and we share in your pain. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so, so sorry. Rest in peace Tank, you are well loved.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, Janet. Rest well, Tank.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know you will always cherish memories of him, and how his spirit enriched your family. My thoughts are with you....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry as well Janet. God, he was still a pup, Mollie is 5 as well and I just couldn't imagine. 
RIP sweet Tank.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy but it is even harder giving them up so young. I lost my wonderful Sam girl last year when she hadn't even turned 4. Take comfort in knowing that you did your very best for him and I am sure he knew how much he was loved.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's been a rough year for us here at DFC.....so many of us have lost our fur babies. Know that we are all here for you and thinking about you today.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. He's at peace now.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. You know that Tank appreciated his wonderful, loving family.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Im SOO sorry for your loss Janet!!:hug:

Rest In Peace dear Tank! I know you had a great life, as you had a Mommy that loved you dearly and that is all you could have ever asked for!! 
Run free dear boy, and say hello to all the other DFC Pups who have passed on before you!!!:Cry:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So sad to hear about Tank. Know that you did the best for him, and that is all we can do. 

Rest in Peace, Tank...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So sorry.. he was a gorgeous boy. Rest in peace. :grouphug:


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

So sorry. Tank was loved and was lucky to have been with you.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Very sorry, Janet. You're in my thoughts. Tank seemed like a wonderful and amazing boy.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

RIP Tank, run free. So sorry for your loss, 5 is much too young.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. RIP sweet Tank, you will be missed. :hug:


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. (((hugs)))


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It's never easy. But look at the bright side. You had a dog who wasn't supposed to make it to two years old. Because of you and your care, he made it to twice that age! Most dogs aren't lucky enough to have owners who love them that much. Tank was.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so sorry - that is so young. I am sure the time you had is precious. Thinking of you and your family in this time of loss.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry, rest in peace Tank.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. But remember, he is free of illness now and will be waiting for you at the Bridge. G-d bless.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I am so sorry Janet, I know you love your dogs so much... and Tank certainly was a special dog. I'm glad that you were able to do what you felt was best for him and ease his pain... you are a wonderful dog mama. He was lucky to have you, and you were lucky to have him. RIP Tank


----------



## k4t13 (Mar 1, 2012)

Run free sweet Tank. 

So very sorry about your loss.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am so sad to read this. Please know you are in my thoughts. Praying for you both.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss of Tank, he is free and happy and will be waiting at the "Rainbow Bridge"


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Last night we said goodbye to our beloved Tank. As many of you know Tank was diagnosed with Wobblers and
> Hip Dysplasia when he was just a young puppy. At the time the vet didn't think that he would make it to his second
> birthday. But Tank surprised us all when he turned five last year. Over the last two weeks I had noticed changes
> in Tank, and I knew that it was time to let him go. Tank was the light of my life! He never fully moved from puppyhood
> ...


there is never enough time with our beloved friends and there are even fewer comforting words.....

i am so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

No words can make things "right" again. I am sorry to hear about Tank. I know he is with my Smokey and Lady. They will take good care of him 

I am sure you gave Tank a wonderful five years!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words, they are so comforting to me.
It does seem like there have been so many of us that have lost our beloved babies lately.
Tank is probably running and playing with them right now. He is at peace.
Hopefully in the next few days I will be able to get his ashes back.

Thank you, thank you everyone.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

"*A good dog never dies*, he always stays, he walks besides you on crisp autumn days when frost is on the fields and winter's drawing near, his head within our hand in his old way." - Anonymous

________________________________________________________________________

I am _*so*_ sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, every time I read that someone has lost one of their loved fur kids it breaks my heart. All of us know the heartbreak that we feel when it happens to us. Think of Tank and all his wonderful moment you gave him...


----------

